# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  në ikje......

## lum lumi

"Ikja është gjysmë trimërie"-populli
"Ikja është tradhti"             -populli
Fjalë të urta popullore që kanë shtrirje kuptimore të kundërta.
C'mendoni Ju?
E shpall të hapur debatin për "ikjen"(sado edhe filozofike)...Gjersa Ju të debatoni miq(e mikesha)të nderuara,unë po "iku",përnjëmend po iku....
Lamtumirëeeeee!

"Lamtumirë,o mori Shkodër,lamtumirë dhe ti Cukal,....."

----------


## macia_blu

o lum, ke zgjedhur rrugen e meditimeve per te ikur.
ka gjasa te mos ikesh dot
megjitheate deri kur te pendohesh
hajt shnet.

----------


## shigjeta

Teme e lezetshme Lumi po shkruaj dhe une nji
"Kur te vjen e keqja hapi deren" por " Jo cdo e keqe te vjen per keq "

----------


## nitROSHI

Ikja eshte ndryshim.
Perqafim i nje gjendjeje te re, qe ka te bej me ate qe je po  aq sa ka te bej me ate qe deshiron te jesh. Nuk mund te largohesh prej dickaje nese nuk mund ti perkasesh asaj. Nuk mund te deshirosh te jesh dicka tjeter, nese ajo dicka nuk ka hedhur me pare rrenje ne ate qe je. Ikja eshte prishje e rutines, eshte mendimi i fundit ne nje dite ku trenat e oreve perqeshin njeri-tjetrin.
Ikja eshte nje tjeter forme ekzistence, eshte fermentimi i largesive midis te kundertave qe perbejne ate qe je.
Ikja qellon te jete shmangje, a ndoshta tolerance e dhuruar nga me te fortet, per te mos rrembyer nje......
Ikja eshte forme e re kompromisesh, alternative per te ndare ne menyre rracinale oksigjenin e egove tona.

----------


## macia_blu

"alternative per te ndare ne menyre rracionale, oksigjenin e  egove tona"

(sikur  te mund ta beja "bold" kete fjali)!.

pastaj...,
 Do te pyesja per lumin, cfare u be?
 E kthyen shirat? 
E  shterren diejte? 
apo... 
ikja  nuk e mberriti destinacionin???!

(jam duke shpresuar te fundit 
pa  patur asnje pike deshire  
me cfare ta shoqeroj, 
krejt kot me vjen te shpresoj)!

----------


## Letersia 76

ika ashtu si era...
si shiu me furi
si bora me bardhesi
ika perjetsisht 
as gjurme nuk lashe ....
ika me shiun e veres.......
ika ne labirintet e thella 
ika atje ku dielli nuk ngroh
as hena s'ka fuqi te hyje 
pra ika,ika ,
ika ....ne parasje.....

----------


## buna

"Lamtumirë,o mori Shkodër,lamtumirë dhe ti Cukal,....." [/B][/QUOTE]



u le lamtumiren shkodres dhe cukalit apo te iken ato prej syve.
e di qe do me lexosh se ne te vertete s'ke ikur aspak. :perqeshje:

----------


## macia_blu

thjesht ka fikur dritat e makines  diku mbas nje peme e po shikon  kujt po i dhemb ikja e tij dhe kush  ka me e  kerku.
Na  ka hedhur ikjen  si prove te beses... por  e ka gabim. 
Cdo mbjellesh do korresh paten thene ato farehedhesit tone te pare.
O buna, e di qe te dua pak si teper une ty... edhe kur jam dembele   ty prap te dua shume. Po bune hesapi..a bindesh?!
Lum tung...

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

nuk e di pse lamtumira e Cukalit mua me kujton nje "IKJE DYSHE"

ikje te "lumtur" pas nje "nderi te vene ne vend".......

hej u shofshin ikje te tilla......

ndersa per ty lum_lumi :

PAS CDO IKJE KA NJE ARDHJE... me thuaj stinen qe do te te shoqeroje ne ardhje qe te jap stalaktitet si bastun.....

----------


## Sokoli

Ikja eshte luks, per njerezit me shtylle kurrizore.
Ikja mund te jete dhe ardhje, dikund tjeter.
Ikja eshte ... e c'nuk eshte, ikja..
Vec ikje s'esht' dot ama,
e shkreta ikje.

----------


## kulla

ikja eshte levizje,
levizja eshte droge,
droga eshte adiktive,
ikja eshte kthim.
po kthimi, a eshte pergjithmone? 
apo derisa te kalohet edhe nje gur tjeter kilometri ne njohjen e vetes? 
derisa te kuptohet qe 
jetohet per ate qe je 
e per ate qe do te jesh, 
jo per ate qe ke qene. 
per femijen, 
e jo prindin. 
nejse, 
kur iken 
edhe hidhen supozime ne kurriz tend, 
aq me teper kur kthehesh, 
larg te ikurve.

----------


## korçar

ikja eshte kjo... ikja eshte ajo...

po ju kur do ikni???

ikja eshte vetem nje fjale e pafajshme per tju kujtuar njerzve si ju-QE te IKIN...

----------


## lum lumi

Mace, Shigjeta, Nitrosh, Letërsia, Buna, Lulja e Dimrit, Sokol, Kulla, Korcar......


Shpejt do keni pergjrgje nga unë për "ikjen".... borgj ua kam....

Sa të mësoj përdorimin e busollës. Deri tani ikja më është bërë unazë..aty ku nisem në një agim ....gjej vetën përseri në agimin tjetër....ndërsa nuk më ka mbetur të zgjedh më stinët...c'vjen pas vjeshtës?

Nese kthehem, do kthehem me një ese për IKJEN....me keni frymëzuar shumë.

Jeni të mrekullueshem!

Mirëupafshim!

----------


## lum lumi

Plotësim.


...merreni me mend...jeni duke soditur larg në horizont një varkë me vela të fryra nga era, që rrëshqet me shpejtësi (në ikje) nëpër ujërat e kaltra të hapësirave të pafundme të detit.... varkë pa busollë....

----------


## buna

presim...

----------


## buna

... presim

----------


## buna

pritja per lumin...

----------


## buna

pritja dhe betimet dhe besimet i ....

----------


## buna

skenar i njohur..., film i vjeter...

----------


## Sokoli

Nuk e kuptoj c'pret buna nga lumi, kur fundja, edhe vete nje lum tjeter mund te jete.

----------

